

Not sure you should take that start-up job? Think like an investor - esharef
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/28/not-sure-you-should-take-that-startup-job-think-like-an-investor/

======
scottbartell
One very important part that this strategy seems to ignore is one's passion
towards the startup's vision. I think it's essential to work on something that
you really believe in, and everything else is secondary.

